# PTE Exam Assistance Need



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi 
I'm in the process of applying AUS Visa. I need 7+ individual scores in each section. I tried couple of times, every time i'm falling in any one section. Now i really frustrated with IELTS. Came to know about alternate PTE exam. 

Please could any body stored PTE academic related docs /materials which great help for me.
And share your experience with the exam. 

Thanks in advance.

BR//
Naga..


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi
> I'm in the process of applying AUS Visa. I need 7+ individual scores in each section. I tried couple of times, every time i'm falling in any one section. Now i really frustrated with IELTS. Came to know about alternate PTE exam.
> 
> Please could any body stored PTE academic related docs /materials which great help for me.
> ...


Hi Reddy
There is already a thread by name of PTE Academic which has lots of information regarding your queries. Kindly post there.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/573034-pte-academic-8.html
Regards


----------



## mahima (Jul 29, 2015)

I am planning to give PTE on 14th Aug.Do any of you have any advice or material available with you?


----------



## Sid_d (Aug 2, 2015)

I have some material, email me on [email protected]


----------



## nethranv (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi,

I too was in the same boat, had written IELTS, but failed to get 7 in all bands, gave my PTE-A with a week full of 8 hours preparation, scored 83 overall, now i am able to get 10 points required for immigration. Practice with recommended books and CD, you can also take scored evaluation tests from PTE website. It should be easy to score 65 in all bands.


----------



## mathewsuae (Sep 3, 2015)

*can u share the Material*

Dear,

Can you share the material for PTE Academic exam to mathewsmele"gmail.com


----------



## rk17 (Sep 19, 2015)

*Pte essays*

All

Can you please share the revised list and samples for PTE A essays. My exam is on Sep 24.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Opting for PTE*

Hi All,

I am on the same boat. Prepared pretty hard still fell short of .5 in IELTS writing. Going with the comments on ExpatForum, I feel PTE-A is the way to go.

For PTE preparation, I have ordered 'The official Guide to PTE' book from amazon. We have to rely on some book as there is very less material available online.

All the best everyone. Do share the material if anyone has.


----------



## AikidoKid (Oct 16, 2015)

Dear all, 

How are you keeping, I have been searching A LOT for PTE-A study materials when I found with the help of GOD a blog that has a very generous person who posted a url to download the full PTE study material from. 
Therefore, and since I am just downloaded it an hour ago and my exam is tomorrow, I decided to post it over here to all of you great Expats in order to SAVE money and at the same time pray for me.

Please , please share in order to for everybody to gain. 

Thanks and have a lovely night.

I am sorry, I just realized that because I am new here then i can't post links. Therefore please try to email me and I will send the links to you then you can post it over here guys, so that everyone can study for free.  cheers

hosnykungfu(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## AikidoKid (Oct 16, 2015)

Now here is the links to download the PTE study materials .. enjoy  

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c/view?pli=1


https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c&export=download


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks a lot


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Those from Hyderabad, for PTE material PM me your mail id and phone no.


----------



## sjnanes (Oct 15, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Those from Hyderabad, for PTE material PM me your mail id and phone no.


Hi

Reddy please forward me PTE- A study materials 
below my :*<SNIP>*
Thanks N advance 

John

*Please don't post personal information, like email addresses - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## varunpullanhi (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi,

I had also ordered 'The official Guide to PTE' book from amazon. U get 1 cdrom and 1 DVD with it. The book has all the instructions required for the test. The DVD is having 3 practice tests and CD contains audio clips. It resulted gud for me and i cleared the test.

Cheers


----------



## CanMMAu (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks much guys for sharing material time to time. Really appreciate it provided that sharing these material are not prohibited


----------



## Deep Dhani (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi there, I took ielts a year ago and got overall 7 with L-7.5,R-7.0, W-7.0, S-6.0 and now i need 7 each. Should i try for PTE once as i have heard that its results are better..??..


----------



## iluv2bmyslf (Nov 27, 2015)

*material request*

bro can u help me with material am looking forward for 8bands i.e; 79 in each module
my email: *<SNIP>*

*Apparently you didn't see what I said about 5 posts ago in this thread.

Please don't put personal information in your posts - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## paramesh91 (Dec 3, 2015)

mentioned link is no longer available . could you please share with latest link


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Deep Dhani said:


> Hi there, I took ielts a year ago and got overall 7 with L-7.5,R-7.0, W-7.0, S-6.0 and now i need 7 each. Should i try for PTE once as i have heard that its results are better..??..


i have a similar story... i got 6.5 in speaking rest all above 7, wasted 1.5 year then i came to know about PTE, found a nice group who helped me with everything related to PTE and i cleared it and have 10 points from english..

i will advise to prepare and give it within 4-6 weeks time...

for further queries abt PTE u can PM me once ur private messaging is active


----------



## indianbravo_911 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have attempted thrice for PTE A and unable to score 65 on all bands.

I miss by 2 0r 3 marks on any one of the modules.

Can anyone give a tip how to crack it....pls.


----------



## SJ2005 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I am taking PTE A test on 25-01-2016. I have questions in the below 2 topics.

1. Reading Section (with timing).
I hope the reading section is not individually timed i.e. you can take more time for one question and less time for another. At the end we have to complete the entire section with the stipulated time.

When taking practice scored test, I noticed this.
Please correct me if my understanding is wrong.

2. Its about negative marks in Multiple Choice with Multiple answers and pattern.
When I am sure about one answer among the multiple and not sure about other(s), shall I go with selecting that one option alone ? so that I get partial mark. The problem is if choose one correct answer and one wrong answer i get zero mark. 

Will this workout?

Also I believe for all Multiple Choice questions there can be always 2 correct answers out of 6 or 5 choices. It cannot be 1 or 3. Please clarify me on this.


Thanks
Sudhakar J


----------



## Shantha_asiri (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi, I am having problem with most of the areas listening, reading, writing and i have done IELTS 2 times and both overall is 6.5 even though first time speaking 8, listening 7.5, writing 6.5 and reading 6 second time it was less then first time. Now i heard about PTE and attempted PTE and got similar overall mark. Can anyone tell me how to proceed and achieve above 79 if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## phz (Dec 28, 2015)

SJ2005 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am taking PTE A test on 25-01-2016. I have questions in the below 2 topics.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Reading questions are not individually timed. You will be allocated a number of questions and a total amount of time. So manage your time well. 

Multiple Choice questions have negative marking. Negative marking applies to: 

When you choose an answer that is not correct 
When the answer is correct but you did not chose 

So when answer AB is correct and you only chose A, you lose one mark thus end up with 0 mark.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Shantha_asiri said:


> Hi, I am having problem with most of the areas listening, reading, writing and i have done IELTS 2 times and both overall is 6.5 even though first time speaking 8, listening 7.5, writing 6.5 and reading 6 second time it was less then first time. Now i heard about PTE and attempted PTE and got similar overall mark. Can anyone tell me how to proceed and achieve above 79 if possible.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello Shantha... 
before attempting PTE have you taken offline practise test(s), have you identified and worked on your weak points ?? 

if not then get familiar with patterns of PTE first, practise and then attempt. PTE is different from IELTS as you would have understood by now. so prepare well, its not a tough exam though.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

SJ2005 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am taking PTE A test on 25-01-2016. I have questions in the below 2 topics.
> 
> ...


yes your understanding is correct



> 2. Its about negative marks in Multiple Choice with Multiple answers and pattern.
> When I am sure about one answer among the multiple and not sure about other(s), shall I go with selecting that one option alone ? so that I get partial mark. The problem is if choose one correct answer and one wrong answer i get zero mark.
> 
> Will this workout?
> ...


mark only those which you think are perfectly correct


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

phz said:


> Hi
> 
> Reading questions are not individually timed. You will be allocated a number of questions and a total amount of time. So manage your time well.
> 
> ...


Sir,
you are partially correct, 

When you choose an answer that is not correct - true
When the answer is correct but you did not chose - false

Please read PTE score guide; page 23 of 71 states Partial credit, points deducted for incorrect options chosen:
1 Each correct response
- 1 Each incorrect response
0 Minimum score


there will be no negative marks if we dont select a correct option


----------



## Shantha_asiri (Nov 14, 2015)

Same with me, one of the difficulties i face in writing so i need lot of help in writing and also some gave advice to practice more which i am trying to do now ....


----------



## Ram309 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi

I am planning to take PTE-A in Bangalore this month. I have been hearing that IELTS scores depend on the location where you take the test and I have seen a couple of cases. Does location have an influence in PTE-A test as well? I know it is a silly question since the tests are automated and so is evaluation but I just dont want to take chances 

Thanks

Ram


----------



## piyushanjali (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I am appeared for PTE 4 times and scoring 48 to 52 in my speaking.
Even though I am a good English speaker and work with Leading IT company dealing with client all over the world, so accent and English is not an issue with me. But speaking section just not happening for me. Really frustrated as taken training as well. Please someone help and suggest!

Regards,
Anjali


----------



## Preet213 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi all, I am listing my experience of the pte exam. I have given IELTS twice before and my writing score was always stuck at 7 bands and I needed 8 each for migration. So, I decided to take the PTE academic exam. So the exam overall is not that easy in the sense that there is a timer on your head. I struggled especially with the reading part, in the exam I had only 2 minutes left for last 3 questions and so I guessed the last 2 which were mcq,single answer. So in reading part my tip is to keep track of time,practice as much as you can. Speaking was easy just concentrate and speak fluently. For listening again a very easy section, writing requires punctuation and written practice. I finished the essay almost in time, my topic was on best invention in the last 100 years, so fairly eASY. By the grace of God, I achieved my desired results which I got in 24 hours. L-90, S-90, R-79, W-86. So above 8 bands each.:eyebrows:


----------



## Preet213 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi Piyushanjali,

For speaking, just try and speak without stopping, so be fluent and also speak the words properly, each word pronounced well. See the youtube videos on intonation and stress. Take care where the commas n other punctuation marks are. The content I feel does not matter that much.


----------



## Shantha_asiri (Nov 14, 2015)

Preet213 said:


> Hi all, I am listing my experience of the pte exam. I have given IELTS twice before and my writing score was always stuck at 7 bands and I needed 8 each for migration. So, I decided to take the PTE academic exam. So the exam overall is not that easy in the sense that there is a timer on your head. I struggled especially with the reading part, in the exam I had only 2 minutes left for last 3 questions and so I guessed the last 2 which were mcq,single answer. So in reading part my tip is to keep track of time,practice as much as you can. Speaking was easy just concentrate and speak fluently. For listening again a very easy section, writing requires punctuation and written practice. I finished the essay almost in time, my topic was on best invention in the last 100 years, so fairly eASY. By the grace of God, I achieved my desired results which I got in 24 hours. L-90, S-90, R-79, W-86. So above 8 bands each.:eyebrows:


Congrats, Any specific advice for reading ?


----------



## Preet213 (Mar 4, 2016)

Shantha_asiri said:


> Congrats, Any specific advice for reading ?


Thanks, well advice for reading is as I previously said, practise as much as possible , try to do all questions in time limit. For mcq, multiple answers only tick the questions you are 100 percent sure of and are in the passage fully. But mainly the struggle is to keep up with the time.


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

*PTE-A materials*



reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi
> I'm in the process of applying AUS Visa. I need 7+ individual scores in each section. I tried couple of times, every time i'm falling in any one section. Now i really frustrated with IELTS. Came to know about alternate PTE exam.
> 
> Please could any body stored PTE academic related docs /materials which great help for me.
> ...


===https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B1zlPXPkM4s1WGVVM0diMTlRbHM&usp=sharing===


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

*Please help*

Hi Friends, 

Please share me PTE material if you have..How to get materials since email id is not allowed in the forum


----------



## uno_aussie (May 3, 2016)

Shantha_asiri said:


> Same with me, one of the difficulties i face in writing so i need lot of help in writing and also some gave advice to practice more which i am trying to do now ....


You must be aware that most of the times essays are repeated... so one less headache to study..


----------



## Saurabh.iimb (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you mate for the material 
I would also be interested to know your strategy for preparation. I need to improve on Reading (79+) and Writing (79+).


----------



## K Tejaswini (Jun 7, 2016)

*Material*



Saurabh.iimb said:


> Thank you mate for the material
> I would also be interested to know your strategy for preparation. I need to improve on Reading (79+) and Writing (79+).


Hi...can someone please share me the material as well.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## snehita.2491 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello 

New to this site.

I am taking PTE on June 28. please help me out in preparation. I need good score to qualify for 189 visa. 
what it takes to get score. i took few mock tests and stuck with speaking modules. bit nervous!

Is PTE academic official book worth taking?


----------



## INDAUZ (Jul 7, 2014)

varunpullanhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had also ordered 'The official Guide to PTE' book from amazon. U get 1 cdrom and 1 DVD with it. The book has all the instructions required for the test. The DVD is having 3 practice tests and CD contains audio clips. It resulted gud for me and i cleared the test.
> 
> Cheers


 > how much did you score in each section?
> What are the chances of questions repeating in exam?


----------



## INDAUZ (Jul 7, 2014)

varunpullanhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had also ordered 'The official Guide to PTE' book from amazon. U get 1 cdrom and 1 DVD with it. The book has all the instructions required for the test. The DVD is having 3 practice tests and CD contains audio clips. It resulted gud for me and i cleared the test.
> 
> Cheers





sultan_azam said:


> i have a similar story... i got 6.5 in speaking rest all above 7, wasted 1.5 year then i came to know about PTE, found a nice group who helped me with everything related to PTE and i cleared it and have 10 points from english..
> 
> i will advise to prepare and give it within 4-6 weeks time...
> 
> for further queries abt PTE u can PM me once ur private messaging is active


could you please share the study group link, that i can join. targeting 79+ in each section


----------



## INDAUZ (Jul 7, 2014)

SJ2005 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am taking PTE A test on 25-01-2016. I have questions in the below 2 topics.
> 
> ...




hi sudhakar, how did your exam go? scores/section ? any study material or dump that you can share for exam preparation. Target : 79+


----------



## INDAUZ (Jul 7, 2014)

uno_aussie said:


> You must be aware that most of the times essays are repeated... so one less headache to study..


From where can we find/track the recent questions in writing section. Pls advise.

Any other section that also has chances of repeat ?


----------



## navleenashaah (Jul 12, 2016)

*PTE Help*

I shall mail you, please share the material.


----------



## Vachar (Jul 13, 2016)

navleenashaah said:


> I shall mail you, please share the material.


Hi Navleenashaah,

I am a new member to this forum and currently need help in PTE-A examination. I have appeared for the exam twice and the scores are,

Test 1 :
L: 78, R: 76, S: 57, W:87 (Grmr: 82,O Fluency:72,Pronoun: 50,Spelling: 79,Vocal: 62, Wd:83)

Test 2 :
L: 62, R: 73, S: 54, W:68 (Grmr: 88,O Fluency: 55,Pronoun: 52,Spelling: 86,Vocal: 71, Wd:90)
** In the second attempt, I could not complete 2 questions in Listening and reading section unfortunately as I ran out of time. 

My Fluency and Pronunciation doesn't seem to increase at all. I have tried all tactics like speaking slow, pronouncing each word clearly, "almost like a president" as suggested in a youtube video.

Could you please (or anyone in this forum), 

1) Share materials, tips, tactics and other relevant information.
2) share your opinion if availing classes at a coaching centre would help. I am located at Bangalore (any suggestions on test centres).


I am targeting +79 in all the sections!

Thank you!


----------



## kirs22 (Jul 23, 2016)

*PTE material*



navleenashaah said:


> I shall mail you, please share the material.



HI dear

could you please email me the study material as i am having my exam coming mon which is 25th July

please share the material with me 


Appreciated much


----------



## kirs22 (Jul 23, 2016)

INDAUZ said:


> could you please share the study group link, that i can join. targeting 79+ in each section


how can i scores in my pte exam? any study material or exam tips that you can share for my exam preparation. Target : 79+

my exam is on coming mon... anyone...please help me


----------



## amer.h (Aug 6, 2016)

*PTE Materilas needed*

I passed with same experience with IELTS for 6 times overall 7 in 5 tests , and I am shifting to PTE. Would you please suggest/share any useful materials/information.


----------



## lisa.abraham07 (Sep 29, 2015)

Many links I found helpful in PTE-A Exam forum:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-379.html#post7975545




https://drive.google.com/folderview?...3lNSnRxc3NWcU0

https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...ERsUXOxXaocZnE

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/55pb4vg3a...0k9Eq29fbQTepa

IELTS pie charts - range of vocabulary

https://moodle.unitec.ac.nz/file.php...grams_2008.pdf

https://dylanaung.blogspot.ae/2015/0...and-ideas.html

EssayBuilder - BarCharts 1

PTE Academic Writing- information about the exam and links to free practice tests

Describing-graphs-vocabulary-worksheet

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/upl...core_Guide.pdf

https://dictation.io/

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder

Summarizing Worksheets | Learn How to Summarize | Ereading Worksheets


----------



## iaooi1 (Aug 2, 2016)

kirs22 said:


> how can i scores in my pte exam? any study material or exam tips that you can share for my exam preparation. Target : 79+
> 
> my exam is on coming mon... anyone...please help me


Which component would you like us to help you specifically? Which test centre will you be taking your PTE?

EDIT: My bad. Did not notice the date of your response. How was it?


----------



## PaulJo.kld (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello , I wrote my PTE and both times i got same speaking score of 55 and i need 65 which i think its frustrating for me as i do not see any improment. any software which i can practise ?


----------



## amer.h (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi PaulJo
Did you try to follow e2 method for describing an image, keep in mind that in all speaking sections content is not more important than r=oral flouncy and pronunciation. I mean for the computer it will search for keywords not the exact meaning I guess.


----------



## PaulJo.kld (Feb 8, 2016)

Okay thanks Amer.Will watch this link.


----------



## amer.h (Aug 6, 2016)

Actually, I found e2 are very professional, I did not take my exam yet and I did not upgrade my package, I attended 2 webinars about summarize written text and summarize spoken text and I was able to address these sections better. Today I have watched reorder paragraph and I did some practices and I am really better.
I have shifted to PTE after 6 IELTS attempt to get 7 in each in one test.


----------



## PaulJo.kld (Feb 8, 2016)

Amer, i just finished the webinar and is wonderfull webinar.. Thanks mate for this link.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

lisa.abraham07 said:


> Many links I found helpful in PTE-A Exam forum:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-379.html#post7975545
> 
> ...




Helpful! Thanks for sharing! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

amer.h said:


> Actually, I found e2 are very professional, I did not take my exam yet and I did not upgrade my package, I attended 2 webinars about summarize written text and summarize spoken text and I was able to address these sections better. Today I have watched reorder paragraph and I did some practices and I am really better.
> I have shifted to PTE after 6 IELTS attempt to get 7 in each in one test.




I was going to attend summarize written text webinar but I have been at work and they didn't upload it on YouTube to upgrade my account  
Could you please give me some hints of jay talked about in this webinar? Just a brief of how to summarize written text.
Best wishes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amer.h (Aug 6, 2016)

Dear Nader_amj,
below are my notes:
1)Since no picture is presented in this question use the 12 seconds to take a breath and to prepare your notebook.
2)Listen carefully and take notes of the main topic and 5-7 main keywords. 
Notes:
A)Sometimes the topic is repeated so it is easy to get and in some cases, you have to extract it from understanding the audio.
B) The topic may be mentioned at the beginning of the audio or later especially if the audio is a type of interview.
C) No need to mention names, numbers, and dates.
3) Use the following structure to write your summary:
The speaker was discussing TOPIC. S/He mentioned KEYWORD1. S/He talked about KEYWORD2. S/He discussed KEYWORD3.S/He described KEYWORD4. S/He suggested KEYWORD5.
4)Check your writing:
A) Spell the main topic well.
B) write between 50-70 not less or more to get maximum points for length (2 points).
C) Check your grammar [using suggested structure may help you to reduce errors, keep in mind that more complex grammar does not give any higher points].
B) Start all your sentences with a capital letter, don not forget to put a full stop at the end of each one and then space to start the next one. 
IMPORTANT:
A)This question is given 10 minutes including the audio, if you can save the time you will be able to use it in next questions.
B) Same strategy can be applied in retell lecture.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

amer.h said:


> Dear Nader_amj,
> below are my notes:
> 1)Since no picture is presented in this question use the 12 seconds to take a breath and to prepare your notebook.
> 2)Listen carefully and take notes of the main topic and 5-7 main keywords.
> ...




Thank you so much for your valuable and helpful tips bro! Actually I asked about summarize written text because I missed attending the webinar and they did not upload it on YouTube to upgrade my account , could you please give some tips like what you did in summarize spoken text?
Thanks and wish you all the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

Dear Members - I have joined this forum today. However, I have been reading the messages for the past one week. Indeed, it has lot of valuable information for everyone who wants to complete PTE with a good score. I have joined the forum to take full advantage from it. 

I am currently in Singapore, aspiring to relocate to Australia. I need to score 79+ in all modules to gain 20 points to be eligible for skilled migration via class 189. I have booked my PTE in October, and started the preparation a week back. 

Thanks for all your tips & tricks. I am sure, I will benefit from these. Please continue to share more information for everyone's benefit. I will do the same once my time comes 

Thank you.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Folks,

My 1st Attempt PTE - L81/R84/S90/W84 - 20 points.

PTE is very easy to score since it is evaluated by software.
I practiced with a lot of videos in Youtube for 2 weeks. Youtube has a lot of tips which can surely help to score more.

Relax and assume that you are talking to a human. 

Good luck


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

*PTE Tips*

1) You need to be familiar with the exam pattern.
2) PTE is a time-intensive test, so if you do not take time to handle your time very well, you will land in big trouble.
3) The practice exam( i would recommend that as it's cheap) is tougher than the actual exam.
and would give you a good idea where you can improve.
4) Check spellings in what you write, else, it would really reflect pretty poorly on your overall score.
5) List to recordings in the book i recommended, and it would give you an idea of what is expected in the exam.
6) Don't worry too much about " Describe image" as regardless of how you assess yourself, the computer always scores you better.
7) Try not to use the same words repetitively.
8)Be careful with re-arranging paragraphs and re-ordering sentences as they are not scored the way you think( look it up if you don't know).


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

scorpionking said:


> Dear Members - I have joined this forum today. However, I have been reading the messages for the past one week. Indeed, it has lot of valuable information for everyone who wants to complete PTE with a good score. I have joined the forum to take full advantage from it.
> 
> I am currently in Singapore, aspiring to relocate to Australia. I need to score 79+ in all modules to gain 20 points to be eligible for skilled migration via class 189. I have booked my PTE in October, and started the preparation a week back.
> 
> ...


I will say one month is more for preparation , please give mock tests directly so that you can identify your weak areas and check for tips and tricks those are more important , personally I prepared only for one week for PTE got overall 76 in PTE just missed 79 score . IELTS is waste of time I wasted two months and got score of 7 ,6.5,6.5 7


----------



## farazaid01 (Jun 28, 2016)

https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c&export=download

this link has all the free practice material of PTE A 

I hope we all get 79 plus in each component!


----------



## farazaid01 (Jun 28, 2016)

Also do all tutorials from youtube.

Do both mock exams of pearson website.

Attempt first mock, use the results to work on ur weaker areas
then attempt second mock

Again use results to work on weaker areas

thats what m doing as well ...


----------



## amer.h (Aug 6, 2016)

*Summarize Spoken text Notes*

Summarize written Text Notes:
1-Read the text twice and focus on keywords (nouns/adj/verbs) .
2-Write down the topic and 1 or 2 keywords.
3-Use this structure to write your sentence.
Simple structure [can give you 1 out of 2 for content but can give you with good grammar and spelling 6/7]
Who did what? 
example: The teachers conducted an experiment to measure the IQ for pupils during the vacation. 
Long structures [can give you 2 out of 2 for content but you may make more grammar mistakes and spelling mistakes so you may get less than 6/7]
Who did what, [which/that] did what. 
example: The teachers conducted an experiment to measure the IQ for pupils during the vacation, which showed students are smarter when 

they feel they are not monitored. 
Who did what when who did what? 
Who did what and did what. 
example: The teachers conducted an experiment to measure the IQ for pupils during the vacation and recorded their behaviour in their natural 
environment.
4- Write about 25-35 words. No more remarks for long sentences but more possibility for spelling and grammar mistakes.
5- Start with Capital Letter and end your sentence with a full stop. ONLY ONE SENTENCE.
Notes:
A) Try to use synonyms if you can [puoils/students].
B) Use academic words (receive not get)
C)Try to avoid semi column.
:juggle:


----------



## amer.h (Aug 6, 2016)

Dear Nader_Amj please check my post on page 7 for summarize written text notes.


----------



## pravace (Feb 4, 2014)

can u send me the materials <*SNIP*>

*Don't post personal information, see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

amer.h said:


> Summarize written Text Notes:
> 
> 1-Read the text twice and focus on keywords (nouns/adj/verbs) .
> 
> ...




It's really valuable and helpful tips. Thank you so much for sharing them bro!
Best wishes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulJo.kld (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello Friends , I just passed my PTE with surprising scores , i could not belive.

I scored below required in speaking on two failed attempts and this time i got 90 in speaking which i belive just a luck may be 

My kind advice to people who is taking the exam, have patience and take pearson online scored practise test which will guage your week areas.

Thanks all for all the tips for learning.

Now EOI filing time


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

PaulJo.kld said:


> Hello Friends , I just passed my PTE with surprising scores , i could not belive.
> 
> I scored below required in speaking on two failed attempts and this time i got 90 in speaking which i belive just a luck may be
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

How much did you score in all the sections in pte? Please let us know your experience. I am planning to take pte sometime soon.


----------



## Atulnishu2006 (Oct 8, 2016)

nethranv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too was in the same boat, had written IELTS, but failed to get 7 in all bands, gave my PTE-A with a week full of 8 hours preparation, scored 83 overall, now i am able to get 10 points required for immigration. Practice with recommended books and CD, you can also take scored evaluation tests from PTE website. It should be easy to score 65 in all bands.


Hello Nethranv, 

Could you please share the required material, tips or any other strategies for preparing PTE-A exam if you are available with it.


----------



## Fenno$ (Dec 3, 2016)

*Suggestion*

Im working in a corporate company from India. Im looking for Australian PR from 3 yrs, but Im stuck with English assessment test, I wrote IELTS 4 times by now still not able to get required band. I need 7 band to proceed, but Im only getting 6 band. In all the attempts, Im only getting 6 points not matter how hard I work. Whole of 2016 went in writing IELTS test. Wrote all the test through IDP. 

Very disappointing and frustrated. Any suggestions or alternative, would be much appreciated. 

How would PTE would help me? Will Pte academic module would be valid for work permit for Australia? or shall I try again for IELTS? Anybody who have appeared for PTE exam befor plz do help me with material, if any.

Any suggestions are welcomed. 

Thank you!!


----------



## ITProfessional26 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello Fenno$,

I can very well understand your frustration and your situation.

A friend of mine is in an exactly similar situation as of yours, he has been trying since JAN 2015 to crack IELTS with the required grades but all in vain. Finally, he has started preparing for PTE and hopeful to crack it.

Nevertheless, I would strongly suggest and advice that you may undertake PTE, it is relatively easy plus is it all computer based test. Since all are Tech Savvy these days, computer based test is the best option.

Please feel free to call me at <*SNIP*>for any further guidance you may require regarding PTE, I would be glad to assist.

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Wish you all the very best.

Regards,
ITProfessional26


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

PaulJo.kld said:


> Hello Friends , I just passed my PTE with surprising scores , i could not belive.
> 
> I scored below required in speaking on two failed attempts and this time i got 90 in speaking which i belive just a luck may be
> 
> ...


Can you guide me, what you did to improve your scores? I get less than required in reading and writing, any quick remedy?


----------



## ITProfessional26 (Dec 13, 2016)

The only way out is practicing upon your weak areas meticulously, I am sure that you would be able to score better if you would put in your best.

The key to crack PTE is developing your own strategy and understanding the overall framework as how effectively one can attempt all these sections.

All the best


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Reddy,

Could you please forward me the PTE materials to below ID.

Name : Narasimha
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
Great thanks in advance!


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I am planning to start PTE exam preparation from next week.

Anyone can provide me reading material and mock test link to start preparation.

Any book which might be helpful ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am planning to start PTE exam preparation from next week.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Have a look at the links. These are what I used.


*Read and Practice :*

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1zlPXPkM4s1WGVVM0diMTlRbHM

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0

*Practice and Tips :*

*Most Important: *

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT-BRiYgocAAT0SXSYskCQ/videos

*Rest:*

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWwYNW70pyYpLAFZ7kYhUqw/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvA79lluq9HMWnpI-IqvGUA/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmfdDoEJmPtIop6GWm68Tbg/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6WmUQas0E-V9wQuIZnAs2w/videos

*Pronunciation: *

https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg

Search google for essays !

Good luck !


----------



## mahenbee (Nov 5, 2015)

thks .. that will be big help


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks !!


----------



## rana.tariq (Mar 9, 2017)

nethranv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too was in the same boat, had written IELTS, but failed to get 7 in all bands, gave my PTE-A with a week full of 8 hours preparation, scored 83 overall, now i am able to get 10 points required for immigration. Practice with recommended books and CD, you can also take scored evaluation tests from PTE website. It should be easy to score 65 in all bands.


Please let me know the recommended book and CD, from where I can purchase this.


----------



## Majed01 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Folks,
> 
> My 1st Attempt PTE - L81/R84/S90/W84 - 20 points.
> 
> ...



Congrats man , I'm new in this forum , can you please share tips , tests whatever helpful materials , please


----------



## Abdul Hakim (May 13, 2016)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi
> I'm in the process of applying AUS Visa. I need 7+ individual scores in each section. I tried couple of times, every time i'm falling in any one section. Now i really frustrated with IELTS. Came to know about alternate PTE exam.
> 
> Please could any body stored PTE academic related docs /materials which great help for me.
> ...



Scroll PTE Lab in Google,,,u will find fantastic material...and another is PTE Academic Exam- PTE Academic Materials and Resources thats wonderful...

i appeared 1 times IELTS and 1 time PTE-A but till now dont get desirable score...
thanks


----------



## Bishwo1989 (Oct 7, 2016)

I was also trying to improve my points and PTE helped me a lot. 

I had 7 each band in IELTS and I filed EOI to NSW with 55 points. Later on, I thought let's try PTE and luckily and I scored 90 in each module  although I didn't have too much time to practice. Literally, I was only able to complete one book (PTE test plus) and just followed the strategies mentioned in that book.

Let me know if you need additional help.

bish1989


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Bishwo1989 said:


> I was also trying to improve my points and PTE helped me a lot.
> 
> I had 7 each band in IELTS and I filed EOI to NSW with 55 points. Later on, I thought let's try PTE and luckily and I scored 90 in each module  although I didn't have too much time to practice. Literally, I was only able to complete one book (PTE test plus) and just followed the strategies mentioned in that book.
> 
> ...




Can you please help me with writing? I always write a good essay using complex and compound sentences but I still get low score in writing and written discourse? Your help is highly appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uno_aussie (May 3, 2016)

nader_amj said:


> Can you please help me with writing? I always write a good essay using complex and compound sentences but I still get low score in writing and written discourse? Your help is highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Essay writing is very simple, you need not use complex words only. Just remember a pattern based on the type of essay and construct your sentences correct grammatically.


----------



## Anuh (May 22, 2017)

Any repeated questions or materials available online ?


----------



## Bishwo1989 (Oct 7, 2016)

Sure , I am happy to help you.


----------



## dev.australia (Aug 24, 2017)

*Need help on pte*



Preet213 said:


> Hi all, I am listing my experience of the pte exam. I have given IELTS twice before and my writing score was always stuck at 7 bands and I needed 8 each for migration. So, I decided to take the PTE academic exam. So the exam overall is not that easy in the sense that there is a timer on your head. I struggled especially with the reading part, in the exam I had only 2 minutes left for last 3 questions and so I guessed the last 2 which were mcq,single answer. So in reading part my tip is to keep track of time,practice as much as you can. Speaking was easy just concentrate and speak fluently. For listening again a very easy section, writing requires punctuation and written practice. I finished the essay almost in time, my topic was on best invention in the last 100 years, so fairly eASY. By the grace of God, I achieved my desired results which I got in 24 hours. L-90, S-90, R-79, W-86. So above 8 bands each.:eyebrows:


Hi,
I've an PTE scheduled next week. Could you please suggest me some good website for preparation or can send some materials, tips & tricks on priority. I can understand it's difficult for you to send, but please if you can. your help is appreciated.

dev (DOT) australia (AT THE RATE) yahoo (DOT) com.

Regards,
Dev


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

dev.australia said:


> Hi,
> I've an PTE scheduled next week. Could you please suggest me some good website for preparation or can send some materials, tips & tricks on priority. I can understand it's difficult for you to send, but please if you can. your help is appreciated.
> 
> dev (DOT) australia (AT THE RATE) yahoo (DOT) com.
> ...


Refer to PTE Gold videos on youtube. They have sample questions. If possible give their mock test. Their mock tests are usually more difficult than the actual PTE-A. So that might give you a clue on how much you'll score in the actual exam.
Go through all the videos of E2 Language (Highly recommended) on youtube. They were of great help to me personally.
Try to improve your typing speed before you give the actual test. Consider improving your spellings, grammar, pronunciation and oral fluency.
Practice essays. Go through frequently appearing essay topics.
Practice all sections of PTE one by one and work on improving them.
You'll be fine and if you follow these pointers, you'll easily score 79+ in each.


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi..... I ordered PTE Silver Kit Mock Test with Pearson and have done with the test. If I want to order the same Kit again, will the questions be same or varies ? I want to do one more Mock Test before my actual PTE exam next week. Please suggest ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MegaRiya said:


> Hi..... I ordered PTE Silver Kit Mock Test with Pearson and have done with the test. If I want to order the same Kit again, will the questions be same or varies ? I want to do one more Mock Test before my actual PTE exam next week. Please suggest ...


Post in the main PTEA thread
You may get a better response as it is very active

Cheers


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > Hi..... I ordered PTE Silver Kit Mock Test with Pearson and have done with the test. If I want to order the same Kit again, will the questions be same or varies ? I want to do one more Mock Test before my actual PTE exam next week. Please suggest ...
> ...


Ok ?


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> > Hi..... I ordered PTE Silver Kit Mock Test with Pearson and have done with the test. If I want to order the same Kit again, will the questions be same or varies ? I want to do one more Mock Test before my actual PTE exam next week. Please suggest ...
> ...





MegaRiya said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > MegaRiya said:
> ...


----------

